
Announcing a New Tool for Building Interactive Adventure Games on Alexa - LukeB_UK
https://developer.amazon.com/public/community/post/TxEQV5K754YS77/Announcing-a-New-Tool-for-Building-Interactive-Adventure-Games-on-Alexa
======
erdevs
This is pretty cool. :-)

Building games on something like Alexa could be really fun. I can see
adventure games in particular working well.

Are there any mobile adventure games or choose your own adventure stories that
use your voice for commands? That could be fun too.

Very cool of Amazon to promote this employee project. Hope some good Alexa
adventures get created!

